# I limiti del Manchester City in Europa. Quali le cause?



## juventino (16 Settembre 2015)

Negli ultimi anni il Manchester City è sinonimo di soldi, tantissimi soldi spesi per rafforzare la squadra (quasi un miliardo negli ultimi 5 anni, la squadra che ne ha spesi di più in assoluto in questo lustro, addirittura più di Real, Barça o PSG). Se da un lato i risultati sono arrivati in patria (FA Cup nel 2011, 2 Premier nel 2012 e nel 2014, Community Shield nel 2012), in Europa i citizens hanno sempre deluso, offrendo prestazione sempre al di sotto del loro potenziale.
Alla loro prima partecipazione in Champions, nel 2011-12, finiscono terzi nel girone con Napoli, Bayern e Villareal. L'anno successivo va addirittura peggio con l'ultimo posto nel girone con Real, Dortmund e Ajax. Nel 2014 e nel 2015 il girone viene superato (in modo convincente il primo anno, molto meno il secondo), ma l'epilogo è il medesimo: eliminazione agli ottavi col Barcellona.
Fino ad arrivare a ieri sera: un City ultrafavorito, saldamente al comando in Premier, 0 gol subiti fin a quel momento, si scioglie di fronte ad una Juventus in crisi nerissima.
Cosa manca al City per essere una contendente credibile in Europa? Da dove vengono questi limiti?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2015)

L'allenatore. Mancini e Pallegrini sono stati i loro drammi, nonostante i successi nazionali.


----------



## Love (16 Settembre 2015)

Ci vuole un allenatore alla Ancelotti...ieri si è visto che la mentalità è tutto...la mentalità vincente della Juve contro i soldi del City..il risultato è sotto gli occhi di tutti...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (16 Settembre 2015)

Le 2 volte che hanno superato i gironi sono stati sfortunatissimi, visto che tutte e 2 le volte hanno preso il barcellona, e quindi le 2 eliminazioni non fanno testo perché avrebbero fatto quella fine praticamente tutti, per il resto il loro problema si chiama pellegrini, allenatore di una mediocrità senza fine.


----------



## Mou (16 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me non è solo una questione di allenatore. Sacchi ieri sera ha fatto un intervento molto interessante a riguardo: comprare giocatori su giocatori, tutti rigorosamente mediatici più che funzionali, pagandoli cifre stratosferiche a fronte di una qualità ancora tutta da dimostrare, sta facendo perdere alle squadre inglesi la loro attitudine vincente a livello europeo. Nonostante mercati faraonici le inglesi non dominano più, anzi fanno una fatica immane: un caso eclatante (ancor più del City che la tradizione non l'ha mai avuta) è lo Utd, ieri perdente contro il PSV; lì non c'è nemmeno il parafulmine dell'allenatore, visto che Van Gaal è di ben altra pasta rispetto a Mancini e Pellegrini.
Vediamo che combina il Chelsea stasera.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è solo una questione di allenatore. Sacchi ieri sera ha fatto un intervento molto interessante a riguardo: comprare giocatori su giocatori, tutti rigorosamente mediatici più che funzionali, pagandoli cifre stratosferiche a fronte di una qualità ancora tutta da dimostrare, sta facendo perdere alle squadre inglesi la loro attitudine vincente a livello europeo. Nonostante mercati faraonici le inglesi non dominano più, anzi fanno una fatica immane: un caso eclatante (ancor più del City che la tradizione non l'ha mai avuta) è lo Utd, ieri perdente contro il PSV; lì non c'è nemmeno il parafulmine dell'allenatore, visto che Van Gaal è di ben altra pasta rispetto a Mancini e Pellegrini.
> Vediamo che combina il Chelsea stasera.



Sì che è interessante. Da come l'ha messa sembra che il calcio inglese si sia infighettato, causa soldi e/o mediaticità.


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è solo una questione di allenatore. Sacchi ieri sera ha fatto un intervento molto interessante a riguardo: comprare giocatori su giocatori, tutti rigorosamente mediatici più che funzionali, pagandoli cifre stratosferiche a fronte di una qualità ancora tutta da dimostrare, sta facendo perdere alle squadre inglesi la loro attitudine vincente a livello europeo. Nonostante mercati faraonici le inglesi non dominano più, anzi fanno una fatica immane: un caso eclatante (ancor più del City che la tradizione non l'ha mai avuta) è lo Utd, ieri perdente contro il PSV; lì non c'è nemmeno il parafulmine dell'allenatore, visto che Van Gaal è di ben altra pasta rispetto a Mancini e Pellegrini.
> Vediamo che combina il Chelsea stasera.



Cioè? Mancanza di FAME?
Alcuni commenti sul Daily Mail o Guardian pure sottolineavano questa cosa: le squadre inglesi, oramai senza più inglesi, non hanno più quella ferocia e _high tempo_ tipiche


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2015)

Allenatore e mancanza di un blasone che, col tempo, si costruiranno inevitabilmente.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi anni il Manchester City è sinonimo di soldi, tantissimi soldi spesi per rafforzare la squadra (quasi un miliardo negli ultimi 5 anni, la squadra che ne ha spesi di più in assoluto in questo lustro, addirittura più di Real, Barça o PSG). Se da un lato i risultati sono arrivati in patria (FA Cup nel 2011, 2 Premier nel 2012 e nel 2014, Community Shield nel 2012), in Europa i citizens hanno sempre deluso, offrendo prestazione sempre al di sotto del loro potenziale.
> Alla loro prima partecipazione in Champions, nel 2011-12, finiscono terzi nel girone con Napoli, Bayern e Villareal. L'anno successivo va addirittura peggio con l'ultimo posto nel girone con Real, Dortmund e Ajax. Nel 2014 e nel 2015 il girone viene superato (in modo convincente il primo anno, molto meno il secondo), ma l'epilogo è il medesimo: eliminazione agli ottavi col Barcellona.
> Fino ad arrivare a ieri sera: un City ultrafavorito, saldamente al comando in Premier, 0 gol subiti fin a quel momento, si scioglie di fronte ad una Juventus in crisi nerissima.
> Cosa manca al City per essere una contendente credibile in Europa? Da dove vengono questi limiti?



I limiti sono...che non hanno FUORICLASSE. Tutto qui ( secondo me)

Sono zeppi di campioni, ma pochi fuoriclasse. 

Lo stesso Yaya Toure non è Pirlo o Iniesta o Xavi, cosi come Aguero non è Messi o Ronaldo o Suarez, il portiere non ha mai avuto la carica di un Buffon o di un Neuer o di un Casillas, cosi come gli altri ruoli. 

Mancano le classiche ciliegine sulla torta, lo stesso David Silva, che amo, non raggiunge mai gli apici di Robben ad esempio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è solo una questione di allenatore. Sacchi ieri sera ha fatto un intervento molto interessante a riguardo: comprare giocatori su giocatori, tutti rigorosamente mediatici più che funzionali, pagandoli cifre stratosferiche a fronte di una qualità ancora tutta da dimostrare, sta facendo perdere alle squadre inglesi la loro attitudine vincente a livello europeo. Nonostante mercati faraonici le inglesi non dominano più, anzi fanno una fatica immane: un caso eclatante (ancor più del City che la tradizione non l'ha mai avuta) è lo Utd, ieri perdente contro il PSV; lì non c'è nemmeno il parafulmine dell'allenatore, visto che Van Gaal è di ben altra pasta rispetto a Mancini e Pellegrini.
> Vediamo che combina il Chelsea stasera.


Per un motivo o per un altro anche Van Gaal è inadeguato. Io lo adoro in generale ma ormai è veramente un allenatore finito, Mancini e Pellegrini sono dei mediocri ma Van Gaal è un grande decaduto che non può più dare niente ad una squadra che nemmeno lo segue più. Sponda United ancora non si sono ripresi dopo l'addio di Sir Alex, tra il debuttante allo sbaraglio Moyes e il vecchio decomposto Van Gaal. 
Prendano allenatori seri, lascino fare a loro il mercato, perché sono certo che un allenatore serio non farebbe spendere le cifre che spendono attualmente i due club di Manchester a fronte del materiale a disposizione e a fronte delle vere necessità delle squadre, e vedrete come il City diventerà un top club a livello europeo e come lo United tornerà a competere in Europa.


----------



## The P (16 Settembre 2015)

La tradizione. Tutto qui.


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Settembre 2015)

Per me tradizione e blasone rischiano di diventare parole vuote
Se ai tanti soldi abbini competenza e lungimiranza la _tradizione_ te la costruisci quasi subito
Il Chelsea di Abramovich quasi subito fece bene in Europa,certo...ci ha impiegato 8-9 anni a vincerla la Coppa,ma ha SEMPRE lottato ad alti livelli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è solo una questione di allenatore. Sacchi ieri sera ha fatto un intervento molto interessante a riguardo: comprare giocatori su giocatori, tutti rigorosamente mediatici più che funzionali, pagandoli cifre stratosferiche a fronte di una qualità ancora tutta da dimostrare, sta facendo perdere alle squadre inglesi la loro attitudine vincente a livello europeo. Nonostante mercati faraonici le inglesi non dominano più, anzi fanno una fatica immane: un caso eclatante (ancor più del City che la tradizione non l'ha mai avuta) è lo Utd, ieri perdente contro il PSV; lì non c'è nemmeno il parafulmine dell'allenatore, visto che Van Gaal è di ben altra pasta rispetto a Mancini e Pellegrini.
> Vediamo che combina il Chelsea stasera.



Giustissimo, ma non è giusto scaricare tutte le colpe ai Mister. La colpa è anche della società...perchè il Real Madrid fa la stessa cosa del City (preferisce giocatori mediatici a quelli funzionali), ma vincono (poco), ma arrivano sempre in fondo in Europa (vengono da 5 semifinali consecutive).


----------



## Aragorn (16 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Per me tradizione e blasone rischiano di diventare parole vuote
> Se ai tanti soldi abbini competenza e lungimiranza la _tradizione_ te la costruisci quasi subito
> Il Chelsea di Abramovich quasi subito fece bene in Europa,certo...ci ha impiegato 8-9 anni a vincerla la Coppa,ma ha SEMPRE lottato ad alti livelli.



Lo stesso PSG mi sembra abbia gestito il grande "salto" in maniera decisamente migliore del City; penso alle gare col Barca nel 2013, all'eliminazione del Chelsea ecc Non appena arrivano soldi e grandi giocatori tutte le squadre tendono inevitabilmente a migliorare gradualmente, questi invece dopo sette anni si ritrovano ancora a dover sperare di non beccare avversari forti perchè altrimenti rischiano di farsi la bua. Imbarazzante, veramente molto imbarazzante.


----------



## Torros (16 Settembre 2015)

il modulo, sono una squadra molto sbilanciata in avanti..


----------



## Torros (16 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è solo una questione di allenatore. Sacchi ieri sera ha fatto un intervento molto interessante a riguardo: comprare giocatori su giocatori, tutti rigorosamente mediatici più che funzionali, pagandoli cifre stratosferiche a fronte di una qualità ancora tutta da dimostrare, sta facendo perdere alle squadre inglesi la loro attitudine vincente a livello europeo. Nonostante mercati faraonici le inglesi non dominano più, anzi fanno una fatica immane: un caso eclatante (ancor più del City che la tradizione non l'ha mai avuta) è lo Utd, ieri perdente contro il PSV; lì non c'è nemmeno il parafulmine dell'allenatore, visto che Van Gaal è di ben altra pasta rispetto a Mancini e Pellegrini.
> Vediamo che combina il Chelsea stasera.



Sacchi parla spesso tanto per parlare, credendosi possessore della suprema conoscenza calcistica, personaggio e allenatore sopravvalutato oltre che antipatico. Quali sarebbero i giocatore mediatici e non funzionali che ha comprato il City? Sterling e De Bruyne non sono certo mediatici, capisco avesse detto Cavani e Di Maria... Ma Sterling e De Bruyne sono giocatori di grandi potenzialità ma che si devono ancora realmente confermare. In realtà è proprio l'incontrario i giocatori mediatici sono spesso quelli testati meglio e che ti fanno vincere, vedi Bale, Neymar, Suarez, Di Maria etc. Il City ha fatto proprio l'incontrario ha strapagato giovani promesse lasciando i giocatori affermati e mediatici ad altre squadre. Ha fatto male? vedremo i conti si fanno alla fine.
Il City cmq è secondo me una squadra sbilanciata, l'unico giocatore che realmente fa interdizione a centrocampo è Fernadhinio, Toure aiuta poco. Sono molto organizzati e sbilanciati in attacco e molto meno bravi nel pressare e impedire all'avversario di arrivare alla loro area..
Questo è loro reale problema per me..


----------



## Torros (16 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Per me tradizione e blasone rischiano di diventare parole vuote
> Se ai tanti soldi abbini competenza e lungimiranza la _tradizione_ te la costruisci quasi subito
> Il Chelsea di Abramovich quasi subito fece bene in Europa,certo...ci ha impiegato 8-9 anni a vincerla la Coppa,ma ha SEMPRE lottato ad alti livelli.



Era una calcio meno competitivo agli inzi degli anni 2000.


----------



## Sesfips (16 Settembre 2015)

Io sinceramente ci godo, e non poco, per il City. Una squadretta ignobile infarcita di figurine strapagate, senza storia e nessun blasone.
Una società che ha letteralmente drogato il mercato del calcio facendolo diventare più un bussiness/show che vero sport.
I soldi non fanno la tradizione.

A Manchester, c'era, c'è e ci sarà soltanto un club storico e leggendario di nome Manchester United Football Club.
Il resto è solo fuffa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2015)

Allenatore inadeguato e acquisti spesso superflui sono le due cause principali.
Il PSG,ad esempio,ha fatto figure migliori in Europa con campagne acquisti faraoniche ma più ragionate e l'ingaggio di Carletto.
Fossi nel City punterei a Guardiola o Ancelotti per la prossima stagione,due allenatori che sanno vincere con un progetto tecnico ben preciso che eviterebbe gli acquisti insensati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Era una calcio meno competitivo agli inzi degli anni 2000.



What????? Credo di non aver capito...il Chelsea in Champions conta dal 2005 (semifinale contro il Liverpool) e c'erano 7-8 squadre competitive, mica 3 come negli ultimi 5 anni...


----------



## Torros (16 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> What????? Credo di non aver capito...il Chelsea in Champions conta dal 2005 (semifinale contro il Liverpool) e c'erano 7-8 squadre competitive, mica 3 come negli ultimi 5 anni...



cavolate c'era un real mezzo finito(quella si una squadra di figurine), un grande milan, un ottimo Barca e poco altro.
adesso ci sono Barca(il miglior barca di sempre), Real(il miglior Real da quando la competizione si chiama champions), Bayern(stesso discorso del Real), Psg, Chelsea, Juve, City, Borussia, Atletico e altre ottime squadre che allora avrebbero dato fastidio.


----------



## Torros (16 Settembre 2015)

Ancelotti? 
Quello che ha vinto 3 campionati in 15 anni? quello che ha perso il campionato contro il Montpellier dopo aver preso un Psg primo in classifica? 

Ancelotti è un altro allenatore decisamente sopravvalutato, a livello di campionati non ha certo dimostrato di essere meglio di Pellegrini, anzi. A livello di Champions ha vinto sempre con la squadra migliore, spesso per fortuna e spesso ha fatto grandi figuracce.
Poi è uno che non sa dare un gioco alle sue squadre. Io trovo che il Real di Benitez sia più solido di quello di Ancelotti, il Psg di Blanc gioca molto meglio rispetto al Psg di Ancelotti, nonstante sia costretto a far giocare Cavani da ala(acquisto voluto da ancelotti)
Ancelotti è bravo nell'instaurare ottimi rapporti con i giocatori, come tattico ci sono allenatori che hanno vinto meno ma che propongono un gioco migliore..


----------



## alessandro77 (16 Settembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ancelotti?
> Quello che ha vinto 3 campionati in 15 anni? quello che ha perso il campionato contro il Montpellier dopo aver preso un Psg primo in classifica?
> 
> Ancelotti è un altro allenatore decisamente sopravvalutato, a livello di campionati non ha certo dimostrato di essere meglio di Pellegrini, anzi. A livello di Champions ha vinto sempre con la squadra migliore, spesso per fortuna e spesso ha fatto grandi figuracce.
> ...



ha vinto dovunque è andato Carletto dai.. se ragionassimo con il fatto che ha vinto grazie solo alle squadre che ha allenato, che dovremmo dire di Mourinho che, ad esempio al real ha fallito clamorosamente la conquista della champions e che, Porto a parte, ha sempre allenato top squadre. certo, a livello tattico anch'io penso che abbia dei limiti e che ci siano allenatori migliori, ma non accostarmi il nome di Pellegrini al suo per piacere...


----------



## Mou (16 Settembre 2015)

Intanto anche l'Arsenal stasera fa ridere...


----------



## Mou (16 Settembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Sacchi parla spesso tanto per parlare, credendosi possessore della suprema conoscenza calcistica, personaggio e allenatore sopravvalutato oltre che antipatico. Quali sarebbero i giocatore mediatici e non funzionali che ha comprato il City? Sterling e De Bruyne non sono certo mediatici, capisco avesse detto Cavani e Di Maria... Ma Sterling e De Bruyne sono giocatori di grandi potenzialità ma che si devono ancora realmente confermare. In realtà è proprio l'incontrario i giocatori mediatici sono spesso quelli testati meglio e che ti fanno vincere, vedi Bale, Neymar, Suarez, Di Maria etc. Il City ha fatto proprio l'incontrario ha strapagato giovani promesse lasciando i giocatori affermati e mediatici ad altre squadre. Ha fatto male? vedremo i conti si fanno alla fine.
> Il City cmq è secondo me una squadra sbilanciata, l'unico giocatore che realmente fa interdizione a centrocampo è Fernadhinio, Toure aiuta poco. Sono molto organizzati e sbilanciati in attacco e molto meno bravi nel pressare e impedire all'avversario di arrivare alla loro area..
> Questo è loro reale problema per me..



Quindi capiamoci, per te il City fa acquisti oculati che colmano le lacune? Il City è un ammasso di giocatori costosissimi (ieri a un certo punto la coppia centrale era Otamendi-Mangala, 85 milioni di euro in due........) privo di un preciso credo tattico, che vive sulle fiammate dei suoi uomini più talentuosi (Silva, Aguero) ma che in Europa puntualmente ne esce con le ossa rotte. È una squadra senza anima, completamente avulsa dalle radici inglesi proletarie che erano la sua base, governata senza una precisa bussola.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Intanto anche l'Arsenal stasera fa ridere...



  
P.s non ce l'ho con te , ce l' ho con l'Arsenal


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> cavolate c'era un real mezzo finito(quella si una squadra di figurine), un grande milan, un ottimo Barca e poco altro.
> adesso ci sono Barca(il miglior barca di sempre), Real(il miglior Real da quando la competizione si chiama champions), Bayern(stesso discorso del Real), Psg, Chelsea, Juve, City, Borussia, Atletico e altre ottime squadre che allora avrebbero dato fastidio.



Giuro che é la prima volta che leggo ste cose...su questo argomento siamo sempre stati d'accordo quí su MW.


----------



## danjr (16 Settembre 2015)

Il motivo principale secondo me è che dal punto di vista tattico fanno fatica: le partite inglesi sono frenetiche, ci sono attacchi e subito dopo contrattacchi, ma ieri con la Juve schierata questi non sapevano cosa fare. Inoltre come diceva qualcuno non hanno fuoriclasse carismatici e buttano vagonate di soldi nel cesso...


----------



## ralf (16 Settembre 2015)

EPL is so fucking overrated


----------



## juventino (17 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Intanto anche l'Arsenal stasera fa ridere...



ROTFL le hanno prese da una squadraccia come la Dinamo Zagabria, pazzesco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2015)

Gli manca la giusta mentalità per affrontare la competizione e anche se spendono molto manca un gruppo solido che faccia da zoccolo duro anche se alcuni giocatori sono lì da un po'...inoltre credo che nessuno o quasi di quei giocatori "senta la maglia"..
L'ideale per loro sarebbe stato prendere Mourinho quando lasciò il Real...lo stesso guardiola non so se sia adatto a questa società..di certo non hanno problemi qualsiasi allenatore gli arrivi a comprargli chiunque chieda..


----------



## Torros (17 Settembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> ha vinto dovunque è andato Carletto dai.. se ragionassimo con il fatto che ha vinto grazie solo alle squadre che ha allenato, che dovremmo dire di Mourinho che, ad esempio al real ha fallito clamorosamente la conquista della champions e che, Porto a parte, ha sempre allenato top squadre. certo, a livello tattico anch'io penso che abbia dei limiti e che ci siano allenatori migliori, ma non accostarmi il nome di Pellegrini al suo per piacere...


chiamalo poco vincere con il Porto.
Ancelotti per me è più fortunato che bravo, 3 campionati in 15 anni sono uno score veramente mediocre..


----------



## davoreb (17 Settembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ancelotti?
> Quello che ha vinto 3 campionati in 15 anni? quello che ha perso il campionato contro il Montpellier dopo aver preso un Psg primo in classifica?
> 
> Ancelotti è un altro allenatore decisamente sopravvalutato, a livello di campionati non ha certo dimostrato di essere meglio di Pellegrini, anzi. A livello di Champions ha vinto sempre con la squadra migliore, spesso per fortuna e spesso ha fatto grandi figuracce.
> ...




Insomma Sacchi sopravalutato ed Ancelotti Mediocre sono curioso di sapere chi sono gli allenatori top..... Allegri? Mancini? Pellegrini? Blanc?

Quindi dopo tre/quattro partire vedi che il Real di Benitez è più solido del Real di Ancelotti che ha vinto la Champions dopo che il Real non la vinceva da quasi 15 anni. (no perché qua sembra che il Real la vince un anno si ed uno no).

Comunque al City manca solo un allenatore di altissimo livello come appunto Ancelotti o Guardiola, io fossi in loro proverei a prendere Ancelotti o Klopp.


----------



## davoreb (17 Settembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> chiamalo poco vincere con il Porto.
> Ancelotti per me è più fortunato che bravo, 3 campionati in 15 anni sono uno score veramente mediocre..



+3 Champions... cha fortuna!


----------



## Atletico Maniero (17 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Giuro che é la prima volta che leggo ste cose...su questo argomento siamo sempre stati d'accordo quí su MW.


Beh...non ha detto nulla di strano. All'epoca l'unica squadra eccellente era il Milan. Oggi di squadre eccellenti ce ne sono ben 3 più altre 7-8 di altissimo livello come rosa. 10 anni fa Barcellona, Real e Bayern non erano così forti e squadre come Borussia, Atletico, PSG e City non figuravano nemmeno. Il livello si è alzato incredibilmente.


----------



## Aragorn (17 Settembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Beh...non ha detto nulla di strano. All'epoca l'unica squadra eccellente era il Milan. Oggi di squadre eccellenti ce ne sono ben 3 più altre 7-8 di altissimo livello come rosa. 10 anni fa Barcellona, Real e Bayern non erano così forti e squadre come Borussia, Atletico, PSG e City non figuravano nemmeno. Il livello si è alzato incredibilmente.



------------Dida------------
Cafu---Nesta----Stam----Maldini
--Gattuso---Pirlo....Seedorf-----
------------Kakà---------------
Shevchenko--------Inzaghi------

-------------------Buffon------------------
---Zebina----Thuram---Cannavaro---Zambrotta
Camoranesi--Vieira-------Emerson------Nedved
-----Ibrahimovic------------Trezeguet---------

-------------------Victor Valdes----------------------
Belletti----Marquez------------Puyol----Van Bronckhorst
----------Xavi------Van Bommel--------Deco-----------
---------Giuly---------Eto'o-------Ronaldinho-----------

----------------------Van der Sar------------------------
Neville------Ferdinand--------------Vidic---------Evra
C.Ronaldo---Keane--------------Scholes-------Giggs---
-----------Rooney--------------van Nistelrooy---------

---------------------Cech------------------------
Ferreira---Carvalho----------Terry--------Gallas--
--------Essien-----Makelele----Lampard----------
-------Joe Cole-----Drogba------Robben---------

------------------Lehmann---------------------
Ebouè-----Tourè-------------Campbell----A.Cole
Pires----G.Silva-------------Fabregas---Ljungberg
----------Henry-------------van Persie----------


Tolte Real e Bayern non mi sembra che 10 anni fa ci fosse questa gran penuria di squadre che potevano ambire alla Champions. Poi vabbè non c'erano City e PSG, ma in compenso c'erano Inter, Liverpool e Lione.


----------



## Torros (17 Settembre 2015)

L'inter in champions faceva abbastanza piangere all'epoca, fino a che non arrivo Mourinho erano considerati dei grandi perdenti spendaccioni. La Juve di Capello faceva solo figuracce, fuori dai confini italiani. Il Real si sciolse dopo che vendettero Makelele, dopo il 2003 erano una squadra sbilanciatissima che giocava senza mediani. 

Allora non c'erano 3 corazzate come il Bayern, il Real e sopratutto il Barca semi-invincibile di questi anni.


----------



## alessandro77 (17 Settembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> chiamalo poco vincere con il Porto.
> Ancelotti per me è più fortunato che bravo, 3 campionati in 15 anni sono uno score veramente mediocre..



Vabeh, non ha vinto solo quelli.. Nessun allenatore, Guardiola a parte e che è un caso "particolare" vince o ha vinto titoli nazionali e internazionali in egual misura. ripeto, Mourinho in campo internazionale ha vinto meno, ma ha vinto più titoli nazionali e quindi? Troppo riduttivo il tuo giudizio per me


----------



## The Ripper (17 Settembre 2015)

-Allenatori sicuramente
-mancanza di un progetto tecnico
-giocatori con poca attitudine al sacrificio e al "teamwotk"


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Settembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> Vabeh, non ha vinto solo quelli.. Nessun allenatore, Guardiola a parte e che è un caso "particolare" vince o ha vinto titoli nazionali e internazionali in egual misura. ripeto, Mourinho in campo internazionale ha vinto meno, ma ha vinto più titoli nazionali e quindi? Troppo riduttivo il tuo giudizio per me


.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2015)

Hanno solamente bisogno di un'allenatore come si deve. Il top per me sarebbe Ancelotti per loro. E di tempo, il blasone non si costruisce in qualche anno. Basti vedere il Milan, ce l'aveva ed ora l'ha perso, credete ci vogliano pochi anni per riprenderselo!?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Settembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Beh...non ha detto nulla di strano. All'epoca l'unica squadra eccellente era il Milan. Oggi di squadre eccellenti ce ne sono ben 3 più altre 7-8 di altissimo livello come rosa. 10 anni fa Barcellona, Real e Bayern non erano così forti e squadre come Borussia, Atletico, PSG e City non figuravano nemmeno. Il livello si è alzato incredibilmente.



Ma se Borussia e Atletico (e Juve) si sono visti soltanto un anno...ma cosa state dicendo?
Il City? Ma se non é mai arrivato neanche ai quarti...il PSG massimo ai quarti é arrivato.
Sono 5 anni che in Champions ci sono solo 3 squadre.

E non significa assolutamente niente che solo il Milan era al livello di queste 3...


----------



## Torros (17 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma se Borussia e Atletico (e Juve) si sono visti soltanto un anno...ma cosa state dicendo?
> Il City? Ma se non é mai arrivato neanche ai quarti...il PSG massimo ai quarti é arrivato.
> Sono 5 anni che in Champions ci sono solo 3 squadre.
> 
> E non significa assolutamente niente che solo il Milan era al livello di queste 3...



Juve, Atletico, Borussia intanto si sono visti.
Inter, Juve e Real di quegli anni spesso facevano fatica ad arrivarsi a quarti. La Juve di Capello manco passava i gironi.
E' vero che City e Psg non sono andati molto lontano in champions, ma questo proprio a causa della grande competizione. L'anno scorso gli ha buttati fuori il Barca più forte di tutti i tempi. 
Nel 2003-04 in finale di champions ci sono arrivate Porto e Monaco. Mi pare abbastanza impensabile oggi.
Le big in quella champions fecero figure ben peggiori di quelle del City che cmq becca sempre sorteggi tosti, proprio a causa della competizione. 
Ovviamente il fatto che ci fosse una sola grande corazzata in quel periodo, come il Milan(che pure non è al livello del miglior Barca e probabilmente inferiore anche al miglior Bayern e Real), indica che la competizione diventa sempre più alta, man mano che si va avanti.
In generale le squadre di allora non avevano la continuità e la solidità delle big odierne.
Il Milan di quel periodo vinse solo un misero campionato sotto Ancelotti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma se Borussia e Atletico (e Juve) si sono visti soltanto un anno...ma cosa state dicendo?
> Il City? Ma se non é mai arrivato neanche ai quarti...il PSG massimo ai quarti é arrivato.
> Sono 5 anni che in Champions ci sono solo 3 squadre.
> 
> E non significa assolutamente niente che solo il Milan era al livello di queste 3...


È semplicemente la verità:
Stagione 2003/2004: in finale ci arrivano Porto e Monaco, due squadracce che eliminarono il Deportivo la Coruna(altra squadraccia)e il primissimo Chelsea di Abramovich. In quella Champions il Real si fermò col Monaco, il Bayern contro il Real mentre il Barcellona non si era nemmeno qualificato. Zero squadre di altissimo livello a parte il Milan ancellottiano che però compì uno dei suoi miracoli alla rovescia, cioè farsi rimontare il 4-1 a San Siro.
Stagione 2004/2005: la squadra più forte d'Europa è ancora il Milan di Ancelotti ma chi sono gli avversari? In finale ci arriva il Liverpool, riguardati l'11, prenderebbe bastonate tranquillamente da un PSG o un Atletico Madrid di oggi. In semifinale arrivarono PSV, altra squadretta rispetto alle semifinaliste degli ultimi anni, e ancora una volta il Chelsea in ascesa. La Juventus di Capella continuava a prendere bastonate, con Capello stavolta, mentre il Bayern uscì ai quarti con la neonata Chelsea, idem il Barcellona, mentre il Real uscì agli ottavi con la Juventus che poi si fece eliminare dallo stesso Liverpool.
Stagione 2005/2006: inizia la leggenda del Barcellona che si protrarrà fino ad oggi, ok ma poi? Soltanto il Milan di Ancelotti che fu eliminato dal Barcellona stesso, poi nell'altra semifinale l'Arsenal di Wenger che imbroccò l'annata della vita e addirittura il Villareal, oggi squadra da massimo fase finale dell'Europa League. Bayern e Real eliminate agli ottavi.
Stagione 2006/2007: revival della finale di due anni prima con l'ultimo atto del Milan ancelottiano, poi? Un Liverpool non più grande del precedente, in semifinale lo United che torna ad affacciarsi nel calcio che conta dopo anni, il Chelsea in perenne crescita ma Real e Bayern ancora nulla di che, mentre delle italiane, come al solito, noi eravamo l'unica veramente forte...

Invece nelle ultime quattro edizioni di Champions c'è stato un dominio pressoché totale di Barcellona, Bayern e Real, non a caso le ultime tre vincitrici e ancora una volta le prossime favorite, in aggiunta il Chelsea che resta una squadra eccellente, più altre ottime compagini come Dortmund, Atletico, PSG o lo stesso City che ha avuto la sfortuna di beccare per due volte il Barcellona. Tutto questo con l'Italia calcistica tagliata fuori, perché se ci riprendessimo anche noi la Champions diventerebbe uno spettacolo immane e qualcosa già si è visto l'anno scorso con la Juventus che è andata a rompere le uova nel paniere madrileno mentre il Barcellona annientava il Bayern Monaco.
Oggi conti un gruppetto nutrito quando prima c'era il solo Milan di Ancelotti, il resto erano nomi con tanta storia, dal Bayern al Real passando per il Barcellona, le italiane e le inglesi.


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Settembre 2015)

Io comunque vedo proprio un notevole calo delle squadre inglesi, negli ultimi anni.
Nel senso che spendono tantissimo, troppo direi, per cercare di colmare lacune ma senza ottenere grandi risultati. La premier, per intensità ed atmosfera, sarà anche il campionato migliore al mondo, consentendo di intascare un bel po' di milioni ma se questi vengono costantemente sprecati per acquisti più o meno inutili...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È semplicemente la verità:
> Stagione 2003/2004: in finale ci arrivano Porto e Monaco, due squadracce che eliminarono il Deportivo la Coruna(altra squadraccia)e il primissimo Chelsea di Abramovich. In quella Champions il Real si fermò col Monaco, il Bayern contro il Real mentre il Barcellona non si era nemmeno qualificato. Zero squadre di altissimo livello a parte il Milan ancellottiano che però compì uno dei suoi miracoli alla rovescia, cioè farsi rimontare il 4-1 a San Siro.
> Stagione 2004/2005: la squadra più forte d'Europa è ancora il Milan di Ancelotti ma chi sono gli avversari? In finale ci arriva il Liverpool, riguardati l'11, prenderebbe bastonate tranquillamente da un PSG o un Atletico Madrid di oggi. In semifinale arrivarono PSV, altra squadretta rispetto alle semifinaliste degli ultimi anni, e ancora una volta il Chelsea in ascesa. La Juventus di Capella continuava a prendere bastonate, con Capello stavolta, mentre il Bayern uscì ai quarti con la neonata Chelsea, idem il Barcellona, mentre il Real uscì agli ottavi con la Juventus che poi si fece eliminare dallo stesso Liverpool.
> Stagione 2005/2006: inizia la leggenda del Barcellona che si protrarrà fino ad oggi, ok ma poi? Soltanto il Milan di Ancelotti che fu eliminato dal Barcellona stesso, poi nell'altra semifinale l'Arsenal di Wenger che imbroccò l'annata della vita e addirittura il Villareal, oggi squadra da massimo fase finale dell'Europa League. Bayern e Real eliminate agli ottavi.
> ...



Ma non mi puoi dire che il Liverpool 2005 che oggi prenderebbe i peggio schiaffoni da tanti. Non c'ha senso confrontare una squadra di 10 anni fa co una di mo, altrimenti possiamo dire che l'Ajax anni 70 perderebbe contro tutti perché oggi corrono il triplo.

10 anni fa la Champions era piú dura perché i Top Player non se ne stavano nelle solite 4-5 come adesso...


----------

